# Good source cheap Jigs



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I go thru quite a lot of speed and diamond jigs and got tired of paying over $10 apiece for them. I came across this site awhile back and have bought a box full on two occasions now. The jigs look and work as well as the more expensive ones. I guess they are the Harbor Freight of jigs! If you want a source of cheap "throw away" jigs check these guys out. Dont get me wrong I am still all about supporting our local tackle stores (and I do!) Which in my area is Sam's and J&M both great stores!



http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures



MSyellowfin


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures

Skip


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for the link. Seems to be good deals on the site.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

How long does the finish last on these? I'll probably be ordering me a few.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *fy01CPO (2/22/2010)*How long does the finish last on these? I'll probably be ordering me a few.


Dont know yet. I just ordered18 jigs of varying weights and with shipping and all it was under a 100 bucks. I typically do not have the jigs long enough to worry about the finish anyways due to Kings, lack of fishing ability etc etc


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *feelin' wright (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fy01CPO (2/22/2010)*How long does the finish last on these? I'll probably be ordering me a few.
> ...




Same here, I lost 3 one day as fast as I could tie them on, cudas under my boat were smashing them when they hit the water.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

i like 



http://myworld.ebay.com/mrgreeno/



really quick shipping to Destin


----------



## capt lanny (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the tip, going to check it out see how they compare to the butterfly


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *feelin' wright (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fy01CPO (2/22/2010)*How long does the finish last on these? I'll probably be ordering me a few.
> ...




Would you let us know when you receive them and if they are good? I will be placing an order as soon as you confirm they are what you ordered.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I can tell you the ones from ebasicpower have a great finish. Hard enamel paint, every bit as hard and nice looking as the Shimano's.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Jigs from ebasic are awesome and they have some really cool shapes to get different action. Finish is just as good as the shimano butterfly jigs and lead is not as soft as some of the other cheap brands on the market. Plus they have alot of different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

:clap Me Likey ! :clap


----------



## mgysgt (Oct 8, 2008)

Just left ebasic---was very impressed with all the jigs they have --100's-- There store is not open yet but will be soon JIGS seem to be of great quality I was told electro something primer 5 coats of epoxy and a clear coat. I have never seen so many different jigs in my life. Web sight doesnt show much of what they have. I took a picture of one wall of jigs but dont know how to post. Any questions give me a call 252-670-1966


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

you can order from them on there site, I bought several last year and they are worth every cent. Just as good as shimano. Also when you order they will send you a catalog that shows all jigs. Good luck and you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

I just got my order in from eastern tackle and the jigs are top notch and very reasonably priced. shipping was very fast and even came on a Saturday!!! they come rigged and ready to use. best ive found for the money.

http://shop.easterntackle.com/


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *andrew whitman (2/27/2010)*I just got my order in from eastern tackle and the jigs are top notch and very reasonably priced. shipping was very fast and even came on a Saturday!!! they come rigged and ready to use. best ive found for the money.
> 
> http://shop.easterntackle.com/




Thanks Andrew. I think there are a lot of good jigs out there. I try to offer really good jigs at a good price, but more importantly colors and styles that consistently produce. I don't toot my horn much, because I would rather you guys tell each other, than me having to. Then I can just focus on learning as much about jig and pop, since I come from a 100% trolling background.



Thanks for the biz and wish you much success. Let me know what else I can do. I signed a contract on a house in Peachtree Corners today, so I'll be 5.5 hours closer come April. Your orders should arrive even faster.:letsdrink


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

> *Getsome (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *feelin' wright (2/24/2010)*
> ...




Has anyone tried to use a 6" or so wire leader on their jigs? With that short length and the quick action I don't think it'd scare too many fish off and the action shouldn't be too messed up. Or am I completely wrong here?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Getsome (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *feelin' wright (2/24/2010)*
> ...


I recevied the shipment on Friday afternoon. Not bad turn around time at 3 days. The jigs seem to not be soft like the williamson jigs and I dropped one on the concrete, putting them in the tackle bag, and the finish did not chip off. I would say they are of a high quality however they have not been "proven in my eyes" yet. Even if they are not quite as good a shimanos I could care less cause when I get cut off or hung up I am not losing 30 dollars +. I will surely be ordering more of these jigs just as soon as I am able too. Outcast took all of my money last week.


----------

